# ground driving and bits



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Dante works great in a rope halter for leading and stops great with a sound cue. He will pull anything around all day long like this. He used to ground drive fairly well but he has gotten harder of hand. Now once you get behind him to ground drive he takes the lead and goes headstrong. He'll turn or stop only if he feels like listening. I know the cues are getting to his head because he bends his neck but he just keeps going straight or he puts his head down and pulls my hand away. I ask him, apply a small pressure, apply medium pressure, apply heavy pressure then do a few quick taps on the reins. If that still does not work I put the whip on the opposite side of his face for him to see. I generally don't have to touch him with the whip and once he sees it in the eye he turns. However once I release the rein he just keeps turning so I have to do the same thing on the other side then we just end up doing zig-zags across the yard. I'm sure it looks udderly ridicules to my neighbors. 

I know a bit will not fix my problems but I figured trying couldn't hurt So I made a straight bit with a stainless steel bar I had around to see if it would help. It works ok but I notice it pushes on his tongue a little so it makes him toss his head. All the bits I have seen made for goats or llamas are all straight bar. My question is why can't I use an Egg Butt Snaffle? My horses were always comfortable in them so why not goats? Also if you have any advice in helping me fix his issues without a bit I'm open to that too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the sizes you need and the choice of several. Is he a 2 year old by chance? mine always act like they know nothing for a time at that age. Silly boys.
http://www.minitack.com/bits.htm

These people are excellent to work with and ship promptly. Everything I have gotten from them has been quality.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd take him back to basics for a while, just turns, giving to pressure...


----------

